# Raid 0 mit mehr als 2 Festplatten



## UT-freak (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe eine Frage ist es möglich ein raid 0 system mit mehr als 2 festplatten zu btreiben also das die Daten zb auf 4 Platten aufgeteilt werden?

MFG UT-freak


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst auch 5 in ein raid 0 machen. dann gibts 5 mal die daten gestriptet.

Man kann auch ein 1er und 0er raid kombinieren indem z.B. auf 2 platten gestripped wird (mehr performance gleicher platz) und diese dann gespiegelt werden auf die anderen beiden. (dafür bräuchte man dann halt 4 platten.)

Einfach mal bei Wikipedia die verschienden Raidmodi angucken


Edit: da habe ich doch glatt 1 und 0 vertauscht gehabt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

Schau mal Hier, da oder auch hier

Kurzum: ich würde dir emfpehlen eine große HDD zu kaufen, auf der du den Inhalt deines RAID0 Arrays packen kannst um das denn aufzulösen.

Denn die Übertragungsrate ist heutzutage völlig ralle, ob die Daten jetzt 0,05ms oder 0,03ms brauchen, um übertragen zu werden, spielt keine Rolle, wenn das suchen jener 20ms dauert.

Und das ist auch das Problem, hier hast mehrere HDDs zusammengeklatscht, die gleichzeitig arbeiten und so die *wichtige Zugriffszeit verschlechtert*, siehe auch die aktuellen PCGH Benches, wo 2 Velociraptoren im RAID0 deutlich langsamer als eine alleine ist.

PS: Sinnvoll wäre eine HDD für WIndows, eine für Programme und Spiele und eine für Swap/Temp Daten (hier ginge auch ein USB Stick, sollte aber schon ein sehr schneller sein)


----------



## UT-freak (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber es ist doch sicher schneller wenn ich 2 500gb blatten zusammen arbeiten lasse als 2 500er Platten getrennt. Und ich meinte kann ich jetzt zb 3*500gb Platten im Raid 0 laufen lassen was ja heißt das die Datein in 3 Pakete zerlegt werden müsten. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Ecle (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja is alles möglich. Man kann auch Rai0 mit 10 Festplatten machen, geht alles...
Edit: Allerdings brauchst du dafür nen extra Controller. Die Onboard Controller verkraften diese hohe Bandbreite meist nicht...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

UT-freak schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch sicher schneller wenn ich 2 500gb blatten zusammen arbeiten lasse


nein, eben nicht weil die beiden ja das gleiche tun und wie eine HDD anzusehen sind, 2 einzelne sind unabhängig voneinander.


UT-freak schrieb:


> als 2 500er Platten getrennt.


nein, 2 500er getrennt wären sinniger und auch schneller.
Kopier dochmal eine Datei innerhalb des RAID Arrays und dann tu das gleiche mal von einer Platte auf die andere, wetten die 2 Platten sind schneller.



UT-freak schrieb:


> Und ich meinte kann ich jetzt zb 3*500gb Platten im Raid 0 laufen lassen was ja heißt das die Datein in 3 Pakete zerlegt werden müsten. Ist das möglich?


Ja, natürlich ist das möglich, _es bringt dir aber nichts, außer eine richtig hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit das deine Daten futsch sind_, die Performance wird sich eher *verschlechtern denn verbessern*...


Ecle schrieb:


> Edit: Allerdings brauchst du dafür nen extra Controller. Die Onboard Controller verkraften diese hohe Bandbreite meist nicht...


Ach, die Bandbreite ist egal, die wird im RL Alltag eh nicht genutzt werden...

@UT-Freak
Schau dir das mal an, da ist eine VR schneller als 2 VR und das mehr als deutlich!


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

1. Was soll der Sinn daran sein, 4 Platten im RAID0 zu betreiben? Abgesehen davon, dass das ein normaler Onboard-Controller ohnehin nicht beherrscht, dürfte der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil aufgrund des hohen Verwaltungsaufwands recht gering sein (im Verhältnis betrachtet). Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Platten im RAID0-Verbund recht klein bemessen sind - was die Kapazität angelangt. Ich habe bei meinem Desktop-Rechner ebenfalls einen RAID0 mit 2 WD Raptor-Platten (je 150GB). Auf diesen ist Vista x64 installiert und weitere, wichtige und oft genutzte Applikationen, wie z.B. Photoshop, Office und die von mir oft gespielten Spiele (Steam, CoD4). Kurzum: Software, die vom RAID0 profitiert.

Wenn ich höre "mehr als 2 Platten im RAID0", dann frage ich mich:
a) Hat der User nur 30GB-Platten? oder
b) Wieviel Müll hat der denn auf seinem Rechner?

Bitte versteh' mich nicht falsch, aber seine mp3s oder avis muss man weißgott nicht auf einem RAID0-Verbund ablegen. Da ist ein RAID1 weitaus sicherer - eben aufgrund der Redundanz der Daten. In meinen Augen ist ein RAID0 dafür da, um das System zu beschleunigen - und Programme, die oft verwendet werden. Dafür benötigt man aber auch nicht unbedingt 1TB oder mehr an Speicher. Selbst mit 2 WD-Raptors und jeweils 300GB ist der RAID0 mit 600GB recht hoch bemessen. Ich nutze meine 300GB auch nur zu ca. 50%.

Um aber Schluss zu machen:
- Ja, RAIDs mit mehr als 2 Platten sind mit entsprechender Hardware möglich.
- Ein RAID0 sollte aus kleinen, schnellen Platten bestehen (geringe Zugriffszeiten, daher WD-Raptor).
- Ein RAID1 sollte aus mehreren großen Platten bestehen, da nur der Platz einer der beiden Platten genutzt werden kann, sprich bei 2 x 1TB kann nur 1TB genutzt werden (so ist es bei meinem NDAS)


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist ein RAID0 dafür da, um das System zu beschleunigen - und Programme, die oft verwendet werden.


Richtig, _sollte es_, tut es aber nicht, zumindest nicht mehr.

Vor 10 Jahren, als es die Barracuda ATA II und die DJNAs gab, war das anders, damals hatten HDDs nur 30MB/sec, maximal.

Heute sind einzelne HDDs bei 50-75MB/sec, die besten sogar bei 150-200MB/sec, *die Zugriffszeit hat sich aber seit damals eher verschlechtert*...
Eine olle, mit 5400 Drehungen drehende Quantum Fireball LCT hat eine Zugriffszeit wie eine recht aktuelle WD250JS...


----------



## Ecle (1. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach, die Bandbreite ist egal, die wird im RL Alltag eh nicht genutzt werden...



Ja Stefan, das hast du mir schon oft genug erzählt 
Ich hab nur formal auf seine Frage geantwortet. Und zwar, dass man mit mehreren Festplatten im Raid0 oft ein extra Controller braucht um überhaupt die höhere Bandbreite nutzen zu können.
Von dem Nutzen der Bandbreite jetzt mal ganz abgesehen....

Edit: Übrigens das Thema mit der Zugriffszeit usw. sprichst du fast jedes mal an wenns über Festplatten geht 
Ein Thread reicht auch....


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Deine Pauschalisierung halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## UT-freak (1. Oktober 2008)

Also das trägt jetzt zwar nicht dirct bei aber ich denke an 2 oder mehrer 600gb F1 Blatten von Sungsun da diese schnell sind und geringe zugrifszeiten haben. Den enormen Platz brauch ich wegen 280gb Filmen und 100gb MPSs die schon einen großteil einhmen bei meinem System derzeit.


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> 1Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Platten im RAID0-Verbund recht klein bemessen sind - was die Kapazität angelangt. Ich habe bei meinem Desktop-Rechner ebenfalls einen RAID0 mit 2 WD Raptor-Platten (je 150GB). Auf diesen ist Vista x64 installiert und weitere, wichtige und oft genutzte Applikationen, wie z.B. Photoshop, Office und die von mir oft gespielten Spiele (Steam, CoD4). Kurzum: Software, die vom RAID0 profitiert.


Also ich habe 1x2x1TB im Raid 0 und 1x2x500GB im raid und das ist schon äußerst praktisch, da ich oft große daten hin und her schieben muß.
Dazu ist das installieren von Spielen toll. Wo kollege eine 3/4stunde+ installiert brauche ich 10min. 

Ich werde das jetzt nicht allgemein für jeden anwendbar nennen. aber deine meinung in ehren, braucht man es nicht nur für oft genutzte programme, sondern auch für schnell wechselnde systeme


----------



## uuodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Klar, man installiert auch alle 2 Tage ein Spiel, dessen Installation 45min dauert. Schwachsinn.


----------



## Ecle (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du ein Spiel installierst limitiert einzig und allein das CD oder DVD Laufwerk. Da ist es sogut wie ganz egal solang die Platte nicht Steinalt ist 

Eventuell auch der Prozessor wenn etwas entpackt wird..


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Spiel installierst limitiert einzig und allein das CD oder DVD Laufwerk. Da ist es sogut wie ganz egal solang die Platte nicht Steinalt ist
> 
> Eventuell auch der Prozessor wenn etwas entpackt wird..



Deshalb ist das erste was ich mache immer ein Image zu machen von meinen Spielen. Danach kommen die DVDs ordentlich weggestellt, damit da nichts dran kommt. 
Also ich komme ja auch noch aus der Pappkartonzeit, wo sowas kleine Schätzchen waren.
Dazu war es mir immer zu umständlich die Spiele rauszzusuchen und zu installieren.

@uuodan natürlich nicht alle 2 Tage. Aber selbst wenn du jeden Monat 2 Spiele installierst und um die 500gb verschiebst, dann lobst du sehr sowas. 
Wie gesagt ist nicht für jedermann


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2008)

ABer auch hier machts mehr Sinn, mehrere HDDs einzeln laufen zu lassen denn ein RAID0!
Beim Entpacken wird das meist mit einem Temp Dir gemacht, dann erst wirds dahin verschoben wo es hin soll...
Kurzum: ein RAID0 kann nichts besser als wenn man die beiden HDDs unabhängig voneinander laufen lassen würde...
BigBubby sprach das Installieren von Spieleimages an, welches auf einem RAID0 Array deutlich langsamer ist als wenn mans von einer Platte zur nächsten kopieren würde.


----------



## HTS (2. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Edit: da habe ich doch glatt 1 und 0 vertauscht gehabt...



Kleine Eselsbrücke: Die 1 kann man ja auch als senkrechten Strich schreiben.. und das ähnelt einem Spiegel 

Und bei RAID 0 steht man im schlimmsten Falle mit 0 Daten da...


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> BigBubby sprach das Installieren von Spieleimages an, welches auf einem RAID0 Array deutlich langsamer ist als wenn mans von einer Platte zur nächsten kopieren würde.



Ich habe von einem Raid0 zum anderen Installiert und das geht deutlisch schneller, als nur von einer platte zur anderen...
Er redet hier ja von mehr als 2 platten.Wenn er also 4 platten hat und 2 jeweils für sich in raid 0 packt, dann kann er schon schneller sachen installieren.

Edit: danke HTS aber normal passiert mir das auch nicht. Benutze ja selber raid, war wohl im eifer des gefechts. Bin vermutlich in meinem alter nur vom neuen forum verwirrt


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2008)

Nein, kann er nicht wirklich, siehe z.B. aktuelle PCGH, Seite 95.
Da siehst du, das ein RAID0 Array verschwendung ist, bei 2en schauts nicht besser aus, zumal das Problem der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit bleibt.
Hier reicht aber schon ein kaputtes Kabel, um die Daten zu zerlegen, oder ein BIOS update...


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, kann er nicht wirklich, siehe z.B. aktuelle PCGH, Seite 95.
> Da siehst du, das ein RAID0 Array verschwendung ist, bei 2en schauts nicht besser aus, zumal das Problem der Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit bleibt.
> Hier reicht aber schon ein kaputtes Kabel, um die Daten zu zerlegen, oder ein BIOS update...



Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. Nur mal an sich, weiviele Platten sind dir schon ausgefallen? Also ich hatte bis jetzt nur eine, die direkt bei kauf headcrash hatte, also nicht wirklich eine. 
Da alle 5 Jahre spätestens aufgrund der Größen, die Platten sowieso ausgetauscht werden (Ich rede jetzt über mich, ist natürlich nicht bei ejdem so. Es gibt leute die haben länger ihre platten), ist das an sich zu 90% nur das Problem von Servern, wenn da ununterbrochen 24/7 belastung besteht, was bei 9 von 10 HomePCs nicht zutrifft.
Aktuelle PCGH habe ich (noch) nicht, kannst mir aber gerne schreiben, was da beachtet wurde und wo da die verschwendung ist, also vorraussetzung, test, ergebnis.
Ich sehe Raid 1 eher als verschwendung an, wenn man nicht gerade hyper sensible daten hat, denn dadurch mußt du den Platz immer doppelt bezahlen, ergo doppelte Kosten, ergo idR verschwendung.
Ich habe keine so empfindliche daten, dafür größere Datenenmengen die hin und her geschoben werden, somit ergibt sich daraus, dass ein Raid 0 sinnvoller als ein Raid 1 ist.
Wichtige Daten habe ich auf einzelplatte noch als Kopie. Habe ja noch 2 einzelne 400er dazu...

Es geht hier jetzt nicht darum, ob ein spiel 3 sek schneller läd oder sowas. Darum kauft man sich kein Raid System. Raid Systeme haben 2 sinne, entweder mehr sicherheit oder größere Übertragungsraten (wichtig gerade bei großen Daten). Dazu sitze ich in einem Gigabit, da ist es schon Praktisch, wenn die Daten auch mit voller Geschwindigkeit hin und her geschoben werden können


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. Nur mal an sich, weiviele Platten sind dir schon ausgefallen?


 Schon einige.
Man munkelt, das das hin und wieder mal vorkommen kann, meist dann wenn mans nun wirklich nicht brauchen kann...


BigBubby schrieb:


> Aktuelle PCGH habe ich (noch) nicht, kannst mir aber gerne schreiben, was da beachtet wurde und wo da die verschwendung ist, also vorraussetzung, test, ergebnis.


Naja, die haben, neben vielen anderen auch (z.B. Anandtech und andere), festgestellt, das ein 0er Array irgendwie doch nichts bringt.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich sehe Raid 1 eher als verschwendung an, wenn man nicht gerade hyper sensible daten hat, denn dadurch mußt du den Platz immer doppelt bezahlen, ergo doppelte Kosten, ergo idR verschwendung.


Na, immerhin bringt das 1er Array wirklich Leistung, zumindest beim lesen und täuscht sie nicht nur vor, wie RAID0.
VOrausgesetzt der Controller unterstützt Read Balancing...



BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich habe keine so empfindliche daten, dafür größere Datenenmengen die hin und her geschoben werden, somit ergibt sich daraus, dass ein Raid 0 sinnvoller als ein Raid 1 ist.


Nö, ein 0er RAID ist bei HDDs ganz und garnicht (mehr) Sinnvoll, eben weil die Zugriffszeit immer mehr zu einem Problem wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ein Bild davon.

Du siehst, das die LCT10 bei der Zugriffszeit kaum langsamer denn die WD2500JS ist, die aber in der Übertragungsrate beim 4fachen der LCT10 liegt...



BigBubby schrieb:


> Es geht hier jetzt nicht darum, ob ein spiel 3 sek schneller läd oder sowas. Darum kauft man sich kein Raid System. Raid Systeme haben 2 sinne, entweder mehr sicherheit oder größere Übertragungsraten (wichtig gerade bei großen Daten). Dazu sitze ich in einem Gigabit, da ist es schon Praktisch, wenn die Daten auch mit voller Geschwindigkeit hin und her geschoben werden können


Du machst dir was vor...

Die wahrhreit ist nämlich das man fast nie die Übertragungsraten der HDDs wirklich sinnvoll nutzen kann, da man eigentlich immer irgendwelche zufälligen zugriffe hat...


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

du hast aber langsame platten.

Hier mal kurz das eine meiner beiden Raid 0:

HD Tune Pro: NVIDIA  STRIPE     1.81T Benchmark

Read transfer rate
Transfer Rate Minimum : 98.6 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 190.1 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 152.2 MB/sec
Access Time           : 12.3 ms
Burst Rate            : 144.9 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : 18.6%

Acces Time 12,3 huch was ist denn das. glatt das raid0 sogar dabei schneller als deine einzelplatten. Von meinem anderen Raid lege ich gleich noch nach
Ärgerlich natürlich der CPU Usage. Ka warum so hoch, aber stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich

Edit: und hier das andere

HD Tune Pro: NVIDIA  STRIPE   931.52G Benchmark

Read transfer rate
Transfer Rate Minimum : 74.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 129.8 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 113.8 MB/sec
Access Time           : 14.7 ms
Burst Rate            : 128.6 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : 14.2%

Acces time jetzt nicht ganz so gut, aber auch nur minimal langsamer als dein raid und viel schneler als die maxtor


Nun fangen wir noch mal an. Weswegen ist Raid0 nicht sinnvoll?

Edit2:
Zur vervollständigung noch meine platte, die am esata hängt

HD Tune Pro: SAMSUNG HD401LJ Benchmark

Read transfer rate
Transfer Rate Minimum : 36.6 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 76.3 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 59.1 MB/sec
Access Time           : 14.4 ms
Burst Rate            : 72.6 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : 13.5%

Edit3: wenn du willst kann ich das ganze auch noch mal mit write machen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt setz dich mal mit 'ner Stoppuhr hin und mess mal den Start von Programmen, wie es die Leutz von PCGH getan haben



			
				me schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein paar Artikel zum Thema RAID0 (in der Praxis).
> AnandTech: Western Digital's Raptors in RAID-0: Are two drives better than one?
> AnandTech: Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000: Two Terabyte RAID Redux
> http://www.overclockers.com/articles1063/index02.asp
> ...


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und jetzt setz dich mal mit 'ner Stoppuhr hin und mess mal den Start von Programmen, wie es die Leutz von PCGH getan haben



Das ist lustig. Du hörst mir garnicht zu.

ich habe mehrfach geschrieben,d ass es nicht darum geht 1,2 sekungen shcneller eine Map zu laden oder Windows zu starten (Da zeigen deine teile alle, dass es nicht wirklich schneller, höchstens maginal schneller ist), sondern darum große daten hin und her zu schieben und wenn du da gerade den, den du als itneressant erachtest nimmst und mal eine seite weiter schlägst, oops, was ist denn das. Da ist ein raid 0 ja doch wieder fast doppelt so schnell...*** i-RAM storage device - The Tech Report - Page 4[/url]
Der ganze test ist sehr interessant. ließ dir nur mal die weiteren seiten udn tests durch. 

Nur noch mal, damit du es dieses mal verstehst. es geht NICHT um,...
...PC ladezeit
...Spielladezeit
...Programmladezeit

Es geht um das verschieben größerer Datenmengen oder auch mal das installieren eines spieles oder programmes. Dabei ist es sinnvoll...
Dazu ist es auch nicht langsamer als eine ienzelne Platte, dafür hast du eine größere Partition, wenn du sie brauchst. Also hast du auch nicht den nachteil des langsamer werdens.

Also welchen Grund, außer die Sicherheit, hast du, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, wenn man 4 Platten hat, diese zu zweit jeweils in ein einzelnes Raid 0 zu tun?

Edit: Heute abend kann ich mich dich wieder wittmen. der schreibtisch ruft


----------



## UT-freak (2. Oktober 2008)

Also was auch gerade gefallen ist und was ich auch noch ergänzen möchte ist es so das ich lieber einen großen "Speichertopf" habe als 2 kleiner Partien. Somit bietet sich auch raid 0 an oder. Also zu meinem einstaz kann ich nur sagen das ich eher selten große datenmengen über 40gb verschiebe sondern eher ein Gamer bin nur regelmäsig werden große daten über mein gig. ethernet übertragen aber da müste ja eher das Netzwerk Limitiren. Also ich bin gespannt auf neue meinungen da hier wie es scheint sich alle nicht so recht einig sind. 




Edit 1: Was ich noch hinzufügen möchte als Warscheinliche Platten denke ich an die Sunsung F1 serie mit 600gb.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

UT-freak schrieb:


> Also was auch gerade gefallen ist und was ich auch noch ergänzen möchte ist es so das ich lieber einen großen "Speichertopf" habe als 2 kleiner Partien. Somit bietet sich auch raid 0 an oder. Also zu meinem einstaz kann ich nur sagen das ich eher selten große datenmengen über 40gb verschiebe sondern eher ein Gamer bin nur regelmäsig werden große daten über mein gig. ethernet übertragen aber da müste ja eher das Netzwerk Limitiren. Also ich bin gespannt auf neue meinungen da hier wie es scheint sich alle nicht so recht einig sind.



Also wenn du 100mbit hast in deinem netz, dann begrent das netz.
bei gigabit hast du max120mb/s und da limitiert idR die Festplatte (weiß ich auch aus eigener erfahrung)

Was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe, was aber auch geht, ist, dass man in Vista z.B. zwei Festplatten hintereinander hängen kann. Dann sind sie nicht schneller, dafür aber eine große Partition. Wie das dann aussieht, wenn eine ausfällt weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Dazu erfahrungen würden mich interessieren...


----------



## UT-freak (2. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Also wenn du 100mbit hast in deinem netz, dann begrent das netz.
> bei gigabit hast du max120mb/s und da limitiert idR die Festplatte (weiß ich auch aus eigener erfahrung)





Also ich denke du meinst bremst das Netztwerk und nicht brennt das Netzwerk   Also ja ich habe einen Gigabyte Controller somit schneller gig. ethernet aber normalerweise bremmsen das Netzwerk auch andere Faktoren wie das Betribssystem.


----------



## BigBubby (2. Oktober 2008)

UT-freak schrieb:


> Also ich denke du meinst bremst das Netztwerk und nicht brennt das Netzwerk   Also ja ich habe einen Gigabyte Controller somit schneller gig. ethernet aber normalerweise bremmsen das Netzwerk auch andere Faktoren wie das Betribssystem.



naja nur weil gigabit controller (gigabyte wäre doch ein wenig sehr viel) mußt du nicht auch eine gigabit verbindung haben. 

Alles was dann noch bremmst, ist die Festplatte...


----------



## Ecle (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe, was aber auch geht, ist, dass man in Vista z.B. zwei Festplatten hintereinander hängen kann. Dann sind sie nicht schneller, dafür aber eine große Partition. Wie das dann aussieht, wenn eine ausfällt weiß ich allerdings nicht.
> Dazu erfahrungen würden mich interessieren...



Ja JBOD nennt sich das. Ist auch ein Raid Mode. Dabei werden einfach die Festplatten zusammengeklatscht aus 2x50GB werden 1x100GB (deswegen auch der Name: Just a bunch of disks). Die Speed ändert sich dabei nicht und wenn eine Festplatte ausfällt hast du immernoch die Daten der anderen also nicht wie bei Raid0.
Ob das auch unter Vista geht weis ich nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Ja JBOD nennt sich das. Ist auch ein Raid Mode. Dabei werden einfach die Festplatten zusammengeklatscht aus 2x50GB werden 1x100GB (deswegen auch der Name: Just a bunch of disks). Die Speed ändert sich dabei nicht und wenn eine Festplatte ausfällt hast du immernoch die Daten der anderen also nicht wie bei Raid0.
> Ob das auch unter Vista geht weis ich nicht


JBOD funktioniert übrigens auch mit unterschiedlich großen platten,wobei sich die kapazitäten addieren.

@ Stefan Payne: Deine zugriffszeiten sind nur wichtig,wenn viele kleine dateien geladen werden müssen,oder du innerhalb einer platte oder arry`s kopierst.Sobald große datenmengen am stück über netzwerk oder auf eine andere platte/arry transferiert werden soll,ist ein raid 0 eindeutig schneller. Da du aber so auf zugriffszeiten fixiert bist,hast du doch bestimmt ne ssd im rechner oder?
@ BigBubby: Deine zugriffszeiten sind aber lahm.Meine 500gb samsung am 3ware-controller (4 stück @raid5) bringen es auf werte zwischen 7 und 8 ms.Da behindert dein onboard-controller aber ordentlich oder deine platten sind so langsam (bei zweiterem würde ich das nächste mal andere nehmen.14 ms sind bei 3,5 zoll-platten nicht mehr zeitgemäß).Die cpu-auslastung ist meines erachtens normal.Ein onboard-raid ist auch nix anderes als ein software-raid.Den verwaltungsaufwand hat da die cpu.
@Threadersteller:Ich hoffe,dieser post hat jetzt aller deine unklarheiten beseitigt und du weißt jetzt,ob dir ein raid überhaupt was bringt oder nicht.


----------



## UT-freak (6. Oktober 2008)

Also wie ich das jetzt so algemein verstanden habe bringt Raid zwar keine Vorteile aber auch keine, nur aus Leistunssicht gesehen nachteile. Das sich die ausfallwarscheinlichkeit verdoppelt ist mir natürlich klar.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ BigBubby: Deine zugriffszeiten sind aber lahm.Meine 500gb samsung am 3ware-controller (4 stück @raid5) bringen es auf werte zwischen 7 und 8 ms.Da behindert dein onboard-controller aber ordentlich oder deine platten sind so langsam (bei zweiterem würde ich das nächste mal andere nehmen.14 ms sind bei 3,5 zoll-platten nicht mehr zeitgemäß).Die cpu-auslastung ist meines erachtens normal.Ein onboard-raid ist auch nix anderes als ein software-raid.Den verwaltungsaufwand hat da die cpu.



Dir ist schon klar, dass das Softwareraid natürlich nicht die Geschwindigkeit eines mehrere hundert Euro teuren Hardwarecontroller erreicht?
14ms haben die im Raid und die dritte ist extern. Das sollte vielleicht auch da erklären, warum es länger dauert.
Ich habe KEINE einzelne interne getestet, da ich momentan keine habe.
Zu langsam würde ich kaum sagen. Sind 2x1tb samsung f1 und 2x500gbSamsung 501lj und die externe 400gb Samsung 40xirgendwas.
Die Platten haben normal so 8-9ms wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Aber man sollte halt beachten, wie sie angeschlossen sind...

Langsam sind eher die von Stefan Payne


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass das Softwareraid natürlich nicht die Geschwindigkeit eines mehrere hundert Euro teuren Hardwarecontroller erreicht?
> 14ms haben die im Raid und die dritte ist extern. Das sollte vielleicht auch da erklären, warum es länger dauert.
> Ich habe KEINE einzelne interne getestet, da ich momentan keine habe.
> Zu langsam würde ich kaum sagen. Sind 2x1tb samsung f1 und 2x500gbSamsung 501lj und die externe 400gb Samsung 40xirgendwas.
> ...


Das ist mir schon klar,das die reaktionszeiten des arrys bei einem onboard-controller schlechter sind als bei einem richtigen hardware-raid.In meinem spiele-pc arbeitet ja auch eine onboard-variamte (ICH7R).Ich hab das arry jetzt mal durch den benchmark gejagt (Sisoft S.A.N.D.R.A.) und er meint durchschnittlich 92,29 MB/s bei einer zugriffszeit von 9 ms.Dabei hab ich doch aber 2 uralte 150 GB-platten von maxtor drin.
Das der zugriffswert von Stefan Payne so hoch ist,liegt an everest.Habe das tool auch und es zeigt bei meinem arry auch so um die 20 ms an.Seine platten werden dementsprechend wohl auch so um die 8 ms liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> BigBubby sprach das Installieren von Spieleimages an, welches auf einem RAID0 Array deutlich langsamer ist als wenn mans von einer Platte zur nächsten kopieren würde.



Also "deutlich" ist bei dir ziemlich viel, wenn ich die "deutlichen" Unterschiede von PCGH mal heran ziehe alles über 5%?

In dem Falle kommt es auch "deutlich" zu oft vor, dass die beiden Positionen, zwischen denen man kopieren will, auf der gleichen Platte liegen - ein Fall, in dem ein RAID 0 massive Vorteile mit sich bringt.





UT-freak schrieb:


> Also wie ich das jetzt so algemein verstanden habe bringt Raid zwar keine Vorteile aber auch keine, nur aus Leistunssicht gesehen nachteile. Das sich die ausfallwarscheinlichkeit verdoppelt ist mir natürlich klar.



Aus Spielersicht kann man das so festhalten.
Da die Zugriffszeiten fast gleich bleiben (bei mir wirds 0,2ms langsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), hat man nur in seltenen Fällen eine Leistungsverschlechterung - und dann eigentlich nie mehr als 10% (wenn der Controller an sich keine Probleme verursacht)
Programme/Spiele, die von der höheren Bandbreite profitieren, findet man aber genauso selten.
Wo ein RAID0 anstinken kann, sind Szenarien, in denen große Datenmengen bewegt werden:
-Kopiervorgänge zwischen beliebigen Positionen
-oder über ein schnelles Netzwerk (die 100+MB/s eines guten GbLANs schaffen aktuelle 7200er Platten nicht auf ganzer Breite)
-Videobearbeitung
-Aufwendige Bildbearbeitung

Dem gegenüber stehen
-das erhöhte Ausfallrisiko (wobei das imho egal ist, aufgrund von Viren&Co ist eine externe Back-Upstrategie sowieso zu empfehlen)
-die Bindung an den Controller (Aufrüsten nur Bords vom gleichen Chipsatzhersteller, wenn man dessen Controller nutzt. Sonst muss der RAID neu erstellt werden und man hat das Problem, dass man ein min. genauso großes Laufwerk zum sichern der Daten braucht)
-WinXP Installation. (wobei sich das wohl bald erledigt hat und da weder Vorgänger noch Nachfolger Treiberdisketten brauchen...)


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also "deutlich" ist bei dir ziemlich viel, wenn ich die "deutlichen" Unterschiede von PCGH mal heran ziehe alles über 5%?


Doch, das ist mehr als Deutlich, Hier hast schonmal ein wenig Infos, hier hast nochwas.
und hier hast nochwas.

Jetzt weißt du, das ein RAID0 nix bringt und warum.

€dit
Und hier nochmal ein Link mit Links


----------



## BigBubby (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, das ist mehr als Deutlich, Hier hast schonmal ein wenig Infos, hier hast nochwas.
> und hier hast nochwas.
> 
> Jetzt weißt du, das ein RAID0 nix bringt und warum.
> ...



Willst du schon wieder damit anfangen.
Raid0 bringt schon in ebstimmten bereichen was. 
Aber halt nicht in allen, was vollkommen klar ist...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2008)

Lies die Beiträge, die ich geschrieben hab, oder zumindest dieses Posting.

Nochmal:
Früher, als die HDDs maximal 25MiB/sec übern Bus schaufeln konnten, war RAID0 ev. nicht schlecht, heute schaffen die Platten mal locker flockig das doppelte - minimum, man ist eher auf dem Weg zum 3 Fachen von damals, *die Zugriffszeit hat sich aber seit damals nicht verändert* bzw eher verschlechtert (geht ja auch nicht anders, da das z.B. von der Rotation der HDD abhängt)

Hier mal ein Teil von dem oben verlinktem Posting:


zeckensack schrieb:


> Das kann man auch ausrechnen
> Für den einfachsten Fall, wo eine Datei gelesen, verarbeitet, und "gleichzeitig" das Ergebnis auf die selbe physikalische Platte geschrieben werden soll, brauchen wir
> 1)Die durchschnittliche Zeit für den Wechsel der Kopfposition.
> 2)Die Geschwindigkeit mit der das Programm die Quelldaten lesen _könnte_ (wenn die Festplatte unendlich schnell wäre)
> ...


----------



## BigBubby (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach komme. 
1. Reden wir in diesem Thread noch immer von 4 Platten, von denen jeweils 2 in raid 0 kommen. Womit man auch die Übertragunsrate nutzen kann.
2. Wurde Cache bei dem beispiel stark vernachlässigt
3. Zippen ist vielleicht durch den CPU begrenzt, aber das meißte, was man macht nicht. Somit ist man vielleicht 24% langsam, aber da man 80% hlhere übertragungsrate hat, bleibe noch immer um die 60% Leistungssteigerung
4. wurde nicht beachtet, dass das meißte im Ram liegt, somit man bis auf ganz wenige Programme allein auf die Festplatte zugreift bzw daten in größeren mengen erst in den ram geladen werden, dort verarbeitet und dann wieder auf die festplatte landen ergo weniger festplattenzugriffe gleichzeitig, damit weniger einfluß der Zugriffszeit.

Das 1x2Festplatten im Raid0 nicht so viel bringt, ok, aber da hier von mehreren Raids die auch untereinander arbeiten gesprochen wurde...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, das ist mehr als Deutlich, Hier hast schonmal ein wenig Infos, hier hast nochwas.
> und hier hast nochwas.



Ich denke, der Bezug zu "deutlich" & PCGH war klar? Nochmal zur Erinnerung:



			
				stefan schrieb:
			
		

> siehe auch die aktuellen PCGH Benches, wo 2 Velociraptoren im RAID0 deutlich langsamer als eine alleine ist.



Thema = Vergleich RAID 0 vs. Einzelplatte und dass "deutlich" bei dir schon fast das gleiche wie "gerade so messbar" ist.



> Jetzt weißt du, das ein RAID0 nix bringt und warum.



Jetzt weiß ich, dass man mit Links von dir 5 Minuten seiner Zeit verschwenden kann. In den verlinkten Posts gehts zweimal um die Performance von 2 getrennten Platten im Vergleich zu einer in Spezialfällen (die niemand angezweifelt hat) und einmal gibts gar keinen test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du unbedingt die "2 unabhängige Platten" Geschichte ausbauen willst, hättest du lieber auf meinen Hinweis der nunmal nicht immer so günstigen Verteilung von Ziel und Quelle eingehen sollen.



> €dit
> Und hier nochmal ein Link mit Links



Die haben das linken schon ein bißchen besser drauf.
Nimmt man sich die Zeit, alles, was wieder nur
-Laberei
-Kein RAID vs. Non-RAID Vergleich
-oder Controller limitiert ist
bleiben 2 Links:
StorageReview.com - Tiki : SingleDriveVsRaid0
Fazit: In jeder Disziplin außer der Zugriffszeit ist RAID 0 überlegen, bei der Zugriffszeit nicht mal eine Sekunde langsamer.
Bringt vielleicht nicht jedem Vorteile, aber niemandem große Nachteile, wie du hier behauptest.*** Serial ATA and RAID performance compared - The Tech Report - Page 6[/url]
Fazit: 
Vorsprung (+) bzw. Rückstand (-) RAID0 2/3/4 Laufwerke
Boot: -4%/-5%/-4%
Doom 3: -0%/-1%/-1%
Far Cry: 0%/+2%/+2%

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass RAID0 selbst in deinen Links sogar bei der Spieleladezeit z.T. schneller sind: Wo sind jetzt die "deutlichen" Nachteile von RAID 0?


----------

